# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس العقيدة والقضايا الفكرية المعاصرة >  هل تعرف لماذا يقال عن الولايات المتحدة بلاد العم سام؟؟؟

## إسماعيل سعد

*كثيرا ما تستعمل عبارة العم سام دلالة على الولايات المتحدة الامريكية وخاصة إذا تم استعمالها من قبل غير الأمريكيين.
أما الأميريكيون فيستعملون هذا المصطلح للدلالة على الحكومة الفدرالية الأمريكية و خصوصا عندما يعبّرون في حدثيهم عن مدى تذمرهم من دفع الضرائب مئلا ...عندها يقومون بتوجيه بعض
الشتائم للعم سام الذي يثقل كاهلهم بهذه الضرائب باعتبار ذلك أسلم من الشتم المباشر
للحكومة.....
ولعل كثيرا من الأمريكيين أنفسهم لا يعلمون سببا لهذه التسمية.

وتعود قصة هذا الاسم الى أوائل القرن التاسع عشر عندما كان الأميريكيون يخوضون
معركه الاستقلال ضد الجيش البريطاني إذ تعرض الجيش الأميركي و كانت أغلبيته من
المزارعين الفقراء لنقص في الإمدادات الغذائية.
فما كان من أحد الإقطاعيين من الوطنيين الأمريكين واسمه صموئيل ويلسون أو سام ويلسون من مدينة تروي في ولاية نيويورك إلا أن سارع بنجدة الجيش الأميركي بإرسال براميل من لحم البقر و قد ختمت هذه البراميل بخاتم مكون من حرفين هما U.S. دلاله الى الحكومة الامريكية الناشئة.
ولكن عندما سئل أحد الجنود عن معنى هذين الحرفين أجاب من باب الدعابة إلى أنهما يدلان على العم سام(Uncle Sam) الذي قام بإرسالها و عندها اختلط الحابل بالنابل و التبس المفهومان
ببعضهما البعض و أصبح العم سام تعبيرا يستعمل كبديل للحكومة الأمريكية.

أما اللافت للنظر أن شكل العم سام الحقيقي يختلف عن الشكل
التقليدي الذي جاءت به مخيلات رسامي الكاريكيتير فيما بعد .
لعل ما جعل هذا الرسم شائعا هو النداء الذي ظهر في الصحف
الأمريكية أيام الحرب العالمية الأولى إذ يظهر فيه العم سام بلباس جندي أمريكي وقبعة غربية مطرزة بالعلَم الأميريكي و هو يمد يده قائلا ....I want you...!! كدعوة
للشباب الامريكي للانخراط بالجيش في ذلك الوقت.

و في مطلع الستينات قام الكونجرس الأمريكي بالتصديق على قرار لجعل رمز العم سام رمزا من
الرموز الوطنية للولايات المتحدة الأمريكية.
*

----------


## إمام الأندلس

وكانت أيضا عبارة عن رموز استعملت في حرب الجاسوسية إبان الحرب العالمية الثانية...

----------


## روااااان

شكرا للمعلومه

----------


## أسماء

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
شكرا لك ... بارك الله فيك ...

----------

